
Mapping SSH and Telnet Bots - thewanderer1999
https://hackertarget.com/cowrie-honeypot-analysis-24hrs
======
oldgrey5919
Had Windows RDP at a recent client visit. According to the logs it was getting
hammered. Anyone know how 3389 compares to 22 in terms of volume.

